
Coronavirus: Why Everyone Was Wrong - dsr12
https://medium.com/@vernunftundrichtigkeit/coronavirus-why-everyone-was-wrong-fce6db5ba809
======
kilo_bravo_3
Coronavirus is a cold?

How many people die from a cold?

Coronavirus has disappeared because it is summer? The original article was
published in early June and maybe written in late May?

May/June was a temporary lull. As of the first week of July cases are
increasing again.

I really wish Professors Emeritus who have long been out of the game would
stop pontificating and use their positions as they were intended to be used:
advertising for the university.

------
quotha
Everyone wrong? Including this author. Why is there another surge of
infections in the summer time here in USA?

